# Fitting channelling



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

I need to fit channelling above the windscreen and above the two cab side windows in order to use an external thermal cover. Has anyone use plastic channelling rather than aluminium? it would be easier to bend than aluminium but then if there were no downsides to it why is plastic channelling not used more? any comments please 
Mike


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The aluminum is very easy to bend if you do it gently.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

May be a complete numpty on this one but do you need the rail?

We have Silver screens and tho we have an overcab I have looked and their website and they do screens for A Class vehicles that just fit on - see here http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/A class fitting.html

Hope this helps
Milly


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Channeling for external screeens*

I bought mine from VanComfort. Excellent product. They really work and fit my Hymer perfectly.
I just followed the instructions, paying attention to cleaning the area above the side window, door and channel itself, using the Silkaflex (something like that) and tape to support the channel.
Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I Had a B774 and there was only channel above side windows which were straight it just laid on windscreen and was tensioned by 2 side elastics.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mike
Our silver screens for the hymer are held in place by the door on one side of our hymer and on the other side a part of the screen goes throught the side window and it has suckers to hold it on.

There is a guide on the Silver Screen website. Old Hymers had the silver screens that fitted into the channelling but I believe it was only abouve the front window and not on the sides. 

Sonja


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> Hi Mike
> Our silver screens for the hymer are held in place by the door on one side of our hymer and on the other side a part of the screen goes throught the side window and it has suckers to hold it on.
> 
> There is a guide on the Silver Screen website. Old Hymers had the silver screens that fitted into the channelling but I believe it was only abouve the front window and not on the sides.
> ...


No Not so, Our 2005 Hymer had channels on side windows only and not above windscreen.


----------

